# I feel like all my friends hate me



## Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

I get this feeling a lot, like my friend just tolerates me. It makes me nervous to be around them, b/c I know I'll be awkward around them and just screw things up. I honestly think I'm losing my friends:afr


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

yeah I can relate, I was the least popular of 2/3 main friend groups I had, and I understand a lot of the reasons now I think.

And now going to bars is very strange
-u pay to get in
-barmaids are paid to smile
-and also deal with "creeps" i.e. I'm a SA/weird science guy thats mostly new to girls
-plus from my brainwashing....I very easily feel rejected
-In general I just don't expect to be liked, so I give off that vibe I guess


----------



## NeverendingCycle (Oct 14, 2013)

Pizza said:


> I get this feeling a lot, like my friend just tolerates me. It makes me nervous to be around them, b/c I know I'll be awkward around them and just screw things up. I honestly think I'm losing my friends:afr


Do you just feel like they hate you, or do you have sufficient evidence to say that for sure? It's probably just your paranoia, friend, it's alright. Try to lighten up and enjoy their company, not wait for it to end!

Good luck!


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

If there's no evidence that they don't like you then it's all in your head pizza girl. 
When will you deliver my pepperoni topping?


----------



## Kindest Demon (Jul 29, 2013)

Pizza said:


> I get this feeling a lot, like my friend just tolerates me. It makes me nervous to be around them, b/c I know I'll be awkward around them and just screw things up. I honestly think I'm losing my friends:afr


Oh, that feeling, what a yucky way to feel! Sounds like you don't want to loose your friends, which is good since friends are supposed to be people you want to be around. If that's the case, then don't loose them.

It may sound simplistic, but if they're worth their salt they'll stick around. Is there anything you enjoy doing with them that doesn't make you feel nervous? Maybe you could admit to them that you've been feeling a bit out of the loop for some reason and you'd really like to get together for a movie night or something. Friendship is worth fighting for, even if you have to fight yourself.


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Same here. But please try your best to keep being with them, or else you'll become the other me who feels like a ghost sometimes. I felt nervous when all of them talked to me so I ignored them, now they don't even talk to me anymore.


----------



## Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

MrZetnek said:


> If there's no evidence that they don't like you then it's all in your head pizza girl.
> When will you deliver my pepperoni topping?


In 30 minutes or less! Or its on the house!


----------



## Jamie22 (Feb 16, 2013)

I always feel like this around people in general, like they just tolerate my existence but want nothing to do with me in the long run. I rarely feel like someone actually wants to be around me at all.


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

Pizza said:


> I get this feeling a lot, like my friend just tolerates me. It makes me nervous to be around them, b/c I know I'll be awkward around them and just screw things up. I honestly think I'm losing my friends:afr


I have about 3 friends who I don't mind opening up to. I never call them, or email them.

I text when I'm feeling good and I have to build up courage to do that in case they ask me to go out with them. Which I know I'll hate because people are just so "normal" and kind when I see them and it just reminds me of how crappy my life is:afr

I feel like a freak! I say stupid things and my voice just doesn't feel right when I'm talking:roll by the way they speak to me, I'm sure they would like me to be more like them.

I have friend who does meet ups with people who ave mental health worries some never show because they have SA and and I've only been to two out of about 6 since this time last year. I'm worried I'm looking like a bad person and I'll soon be forgotten bout by these few friends I do have.


----------

